# Not chainsaw, but Tecumseh engined mower query



## altair (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi all, bought this 2 stroke mower a wee while ago, its a Martex Airmo.

Has a 4HP Tecumseh XLV840 2 stroke engine.

Have any of you guys in the states seen, or heard of Martex mowers? I have googled it, and can't come up with any info.
Beautiful mower to use and incredibly light with the cushion of air under it..but would love to know where it was originally made, so I can search parts in the future. I'm sure even engine bits would be pretty hard to come by now.

This is the only Tecumseh engine I have any respect for, here in NZ we have the smaller 600s which often break conrods etc, this one seems to be built better and stronger.

Have heard rumours these bodys were made in the states?

Cheers all.


----------



## walterg (Jun 10, 2015)

I wonder if Flymo supplied the body.
Pretty cool mower. I've always wanted a hover mower but never owned one.


----------



## old 040 (Jun 10, 2015)

yep, looks like a flymo, most likely using a different name over seas............


----------



## Moparmyway (Jun 10, 2015)

Those Tecumseh motors are very durable.
We used to swap them on to Lawnboy mower decks for the commercial guys in the 80's and 90's after their LawnBoy 2 cycle motors puked.
Some of those commercial motors are still running today.
Just keep the air filter clean .................... and 32:1 = last forever


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 10, 2015)

lol those thing where out lawed was they not


----------



## altair (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi, no Flymo didn't make them unfortunately. They are thicker and stronger I think than the Flymo bodies, I have a few Flymos but the stinky wee Tecumseh engines are really fussy and hard to get running right. This particular Tecumseh engineafter a carb clean and new seat etc starts first pull.
Maybe some countries outlawed them, but they are safe as far as I can see, easy to use...good to hear the Tecumseh is durable, This one is running 25:1 with Stihl ultra, no smoke. Am trying to source a new air filter etc now, can get them on the major sites okay by the looks.


----------

